

Ask HN: Reputable SEO companies? - ry0ohki

I get spammed by SEO companies all the time, but Google search is essentially the crown jewel of a business these days, and there is no way I'd risk an SEO company I don't trust.  Who has experience with good white hat SEO companies that they can recommend?
======
fezzl
I'd go over to SEOMoz to see which consultants they recommend.

------
WillyF
Gab Goldenberg at <http://seoroi.com/> did a little bit of free link building
work for me (because I helped him with some other stuff), and he did an
excellent job.

I haven't heard from any of his clients, but he's active in the SEO community
and often contributing new ideas. I've always been impressed by him. If I
didn't do all of my own SEO work, I'd probably hire him.

